# Hobart North Access?



## ericbc7 (Jan 28, 2006)

I fished Hobart South early in December and caught some 9 " perch (one 10.5 incher) but bite was slow. Went out again on Wednesday (Jan 25) with no luck.

Tried to find a way to drive on Hobart North and couldn't see any clear access.

Anyone know how to get onto the North lake? Can we drive onto the WPA area near the road or open the gate on the North-west side?

Also fished Spiritwood lake and caught quite a few small (not keepers) perch and walleye.


----------



## ericbc7 (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey guys, If someone who knows how to get on Hobart North will reply to this post, I will share on this forum topic, all the info I have about Spiritwood lake and decent sized walleyes as of wednesday January 25-06.

I am talking anecdotes of limits on walleyes over 14 inches (which is min on Spiritwood). I am not personally fishing for walleyes and the info I have is from a guy from Wimbledon who is a Spiritwood regular.

I am not saying they are biting hot, but they were biting regular in the late evening.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

You can drive right off of higway 10. You can then drive on to the NW or NE conrners. The north end is full of shrimp I guess.


----------



## ericbc7 (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info, the guy on spiritwood lake said the decent walleyes were biting on the west end in 35 to 40 feet of water. Be careful I heard a vehicle went through the ice somewhere on the lake a few days ago.


----------

